# F5 weight loss program



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

My F5 is on a diet. So far with pedals and cages it's 16.03 pounds. When I put the Devox bar, stem, and maybe seat it will be sub 16. Without pedals and cages it will be a tick over 15. I love the new wheels, S30 sprints...

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rOlcL5L8Z5xxbJWdf_PUzw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TOcGJPDI3PI/AAAAAAAAAiQ/ww4XVzcoK7U/s800/10%205%3A19%3A48%20PM.jpg" height="598" width="800" /></a>


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, just wow. Looks gorgeous. I love the look of those S30s and the Force groupset. I don't like double tap (guess I've been on Shimano too long), but I sure wish Shimano groupsets looked half as good as the SRAM stuff.

Are you just getting the Devox stuff to keep Felt components on the bike. Personally I think the FSA K-Force stuff (bars, stem, etc) looks like it was made specifically for this bike with the white and red.

I bought three bikes in 2010, so I will be waiting for a bit before I start upgrading.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm liking the Devox for several reasons. It's Felt's brand, looks, weight, and price. Felt has dropped the price on the bars, and stem making them reasonably affordable. The seat is another story. The pipe dream would be that, for a limited time offer, Felt would give customers who have been affected by the fork recall to Felt accessories at cost.  I would be tempted to hog wild on their parts page.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Dray your Felt looks very, very nice and BTW congrats on swaping the stock white tires that came in your bike. F5 came with stock white tires making the frame look way too crowded.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree. I thought at first the white tires looked nice, but that wore off pretty quick. I slipped out for a little ride to see how those new S30 Sprint's felt. I know, I know, shame on me for riding around with a recalled fork, but I couldn't help it. Wow, what a difference with the new hoops. The S30's mated to the Conti 4000s tire is a winner in my book. Can't wait to finish things off with the Devox parts. Not sure on the seat though. I'm cautious to sacrifice comfort for the sake of weight and looks. Seat choice seems to be one of the hardest component choices to make. Trial and error can get very expensive.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dray3573 said:


> I agree. I thought at first the white tires looked nice, but that wore off pretty quick. I slipped out for a little ride to see how those new S30 Sprint's felt. I know, I know, shame on me for riding around with a recalled fork, but I couldn't help it. Wow, what a difference with the new hoops. The S30's mated to the Conti 4000s tire is a winner in my book. Can't wait to finish things off with the Devox parts. Not sure on the seat though. I'm cautious to sacrifice comfort for the sake of weight and looks. Seat choice seems to be one of the hardest component choices to make. Trial and error can get very expensive.



Try Fizik Antares or Aliante:thumbsup:
Like this Antares (black with white carbon rails) but not too much white. Will definitely look way cool on your bike.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

That's funny I was just looking at the Antares. Very sharp looking


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dray3573 said:


> That's funny I was just looking at the Antares. Very sharp looking


That is the one I have on my F5 right now. JUST PULL THE TRIGGER ON THAT ONE:thumbsup
BTW it weight 145g


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

Coño! Alguien por ahi se rankeo... Esta chula, disfrutala!


----------

